# Do I smell a rat, Pista frame on fleabay?



## ace70 (Aug 21, 2007)

Came upon this on fleabay...

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Vintage-Eddy...yZ159089QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

A few things look out of wack.

No markings on the fork crown, and wrong lugs?
No markings on the rear triangle to seat post rails, but has the normal chamfered area for them
No markings on the rear brake support, 
Fork looks like it sweeps back after exiting the frame
Poor finishing on the rear dropouts
No pictures of the underside of the bottom bracket, to check serial number and see if there are any EM markings there

Still it looks quite beautiful, just didn't look quite right,
Not intending to buy myself, too much for me, just wanted to see what everyone thought?


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

i saw it also... im not sure i thought earlier merckx pistas were missing some of the markings however i am not 100% sure....

you did point out some other details however which i did not notice...


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Does seem a bit odd, although the head-tube lugs look like Merckx style to me. Fork and seat-stay caps are definitely missing those tell-tale signs, but it could've been a one-off. 

Have you emailed the seller to check the serial #?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Is it just me, the camera angle, or does that rear hoop looks less than circular?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*which is why*

reputable paint shops don't sell sticker kits unless you bring the bike in

but hey, guys are selling them on ebay


----------

